# arowana in a 140?



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey im just wondering if a arowana would fit in a 140gal tank?


thanks!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

yup ofcourse


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i assume its a 6ft tank?? then yes for sure.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok sweet  i was just worried about its width... also would it be ok with fire eels super reds sevs a clown knife?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

For life I'd say depending on what type of arrow, and how wide the 140 is, if there's any other fish in there, how many other fish, deco.... there's lots of veritables that could make it a yes or a no.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's a quick quote from AROWANA FISH - Read this first before buying one!, there's lots of serious arrow owners out here that'll be able to tell you what min requirements should be.

This is just a quote 


> The size of tank i recommend for 24+ month old Arowana is at least 3ft by 8ft. This will be enough to keep them happy for many years.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

its a silver, i believe my tank is 72x19x20


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

BubbaGump_59 said:


> its a silver, i believe my tank is 72x19x19


You can keep them in that tank but your aro might not turn out to be perfect due to tank space. It is best if you can get a 180G tank which is 72 x 24 x 24 then your aro will be more happy to.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

what do you mean not turn out perfect? would it start being to cramped and aggressive and slaughter everything?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Not perfect as in read this

The Effects of Keeping Fish in Too Small of a Tank | eHow.com


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hmmm im not sure then. i wouldnt want it to be unhappy.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds like your tank would be a little too narrow to keep it in there long term imo.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

ya thats what im thinking, to bad there really a beautiful fish


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

For me Min is 5'x2'x2'... For asian arowana wider is better.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I have no idea how fast Arrows grow but you can always get one as small as your can and grow it out then if you can upgrade and if not then sell or trade him when time comes.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I would just make sure the rank it thick enough to hold one I. If it
smacks up against the wall and wide and long enough for it
to swim and turn around


----------

